# IPad and update plus Cloud



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

When I updated my IPad they had this Cloud option. Is there a charge for this? couldn't read all the fine print.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

No, it's entirely free, up to 5GB. If you need more space than that, you can buy additional for a monthly charge.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SB-

Here's a link to more information:

http://www.apple.com/icloud/what-is.html



> When you sign up for iCloud, you automatically get 5GB of free storage. And that's plenty of room, because of the way iCloud stores your content. Your purchased music, apps, books, and TV shows, as well as your Photo Stream, don't count against your free storage. Since your mail, documents, Camera Roll, account information, settings, and other app data don't use as much space, you'll find that 5GB goes a long way. And if you need more storage, you can easily purchase a storage upgrade right from your device.


You pay for a year's upgrade at a time. It's not expensive, basically $2 per GB with three options:

10GB $20/year 15GB total iCloud storage
20GB $40/year 25GB total iCloud storage
50GB $100/year 55GB total iCloud storage

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

That's assuming you choose to store stuff there. You don't have to.


----------

